# OIL marine



## tom.d (Nov 15, 2011)

would be interesting to hear any comments from old OIL mates deck & engine who were in the company from 1975 to 1990 before they were sold toTidewater


----------



## Ray Mac (Sep 22, 2007)

tom.d said:


> would be interesting to hear any comments from old OIL mates deck & engine who were in the company from 1975 to 1990 before they were sold toTidewater



Did you get your paper weight from Oil when they were took over by Tdw.(Whaaa)(Thumb)

Ray


----------



## orkneyman (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi Tom you will find a link in the offshore oil and gas industry, ex ocean inchcape members bit there you might want to have a look at, i was with OIL from 1985 to 1994 had some great times and a great company to work for.
Cheers
Alan


----------

